# Dog Sports Skills, Book 3: Play by Denise Fenzi and Deborah Jones



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Cannot recommend this book enough, whatever your discipline, whether you have a dog that allegedly does not play or one that is high drive, this book has plenty of options for you to choose from be it toy, food or personal play.

Every dog owner should own this but particularly if you compete in any performance sport.

£19.99 with free p& p from Positive ANimal Solutions in the UK

http://www.positiveanimalsolutions....ok_3_Play_by_Fenzi_and_Jones_p/dogsports3.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

Have not read this one, but Denise Fenzi is one of my favorites


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine arrived this week. Can't wait to get started on it, although I have a rather large selection of books and DVDs in the 'awaiting time to read/watch' pile
Perhaps I should bump this one to the top of the list!


----------

